# IT professional looking to move to Australia



## squad1 (Aug 17, 2017)

How would I find from overseas in Australia if I live overseas? I work in IT and have over 8 years of experience. Can I migrate to Australia on a skilled category, and my occupation is on the short term list. 
Is it wise to use recruiting agencies that sponsor clients?


----------



## Basic Trailers (Feb 21, 2020)

The best way is to find a good agent


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

Australia is a good place but consider the current COVID-19 issue, it may not be easy to move now. I think the boundary is closed and immigration policies becomes strict. Keep an eye on the immigration department's website. They updates regularly.


----------



## Wolfgang (Apr 22, 2021)

What about remote worker?


----------



## JustinSmythe (Apr 27, 2021)

I suggest to look elsewhere, other than Australia for IT jobs, if you are a white person.

Just before COVID, the Federal Government imported millions of desperate Indians who work for the price of a crisps packet.

Once they get in, they then hire people from India only.

Despite my years of Angular JS software development qualifications, I have yet to see any employment since I arrived from the UK.

It's not unheard of to hear 200 people apply for one job, and most Recruiters here are now Indians who have been retrenched, as UK Recruiters (the vast bulk of Recruiters are normally British) cannot fly into the country.

I'd say give it a miss or requalify for a forklift licence which is what I am doing.


----------



## atharvasystem (Apr 21, 2021)

JustinSmythe said:


> I suggest to look elsewhere, other than Australia for IT jobs, if you are a white person.
> 
> Just before COVID, the Federal Government imported millions of desperate Indians who work for the price of a crisps packet.
> 
> ...


Not fully agree because nowadays skill and knowledge play an important role in everything.So if you have better knowledge and better skill then you are in top of those 200.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

atharvasystem said:


> Not fully agree because nowadays skill and knowledge play an important role in everything.So if you have better knowledge and better skill then you are in top of those 200.


I found that getting a job is often down to who you know.


----------



## Wolfgang (Apr 22, 2021)

JustinSmythe said:


> I suggest to look elsewhere, other than Australia for IT jobs, if you are a white person.
> 
> Just before COVID, the Federal Government imported millions of desperate Indians who work for the price of a crisps packet.
> 
> ...


This is similar in the UK and USA . I am trying to find a remote job in these countries. Usually there are 200-500 people per place


----------



## emmawarner500 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hey! I'm looking for a remote job in Australia, Can you guide me about the average pay scale for a Full Stack Developer? and can I also work part-time in remote work?


----------

